# Animal Crossing Switch: What Do YOU Want?



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 20, 2016)

For one, I'd like to see most of the stuff that so many fans demanded. Bigger towns, more variety in dialogue, return of holidays from times gone by...

Plus, some of my own suggestions.

-Joke fortunes for April Fools that give you the Power Glove, the Virtual Boy, posters for Hotel Mario and the Zelda CDi games, and Super Tortimer. All are infamous Nintendo-related scandals and failures except for Super Tortimer, which is a nod to the first Animal Crossing game when Tortimer (when he was the mayor and not living on a resort island he made himself and put Kappas who think every day is Talk Like a Pirate Day in charge of the pastimes) gave the player (who was then forced to wear a stupid hat) a "copy" of said "game", which, when interacted with, has a note from the Torts himself that he just pranked you hard.
-New villagers who fill in personality slots where there used to be none (i.e Genki Deers, Kowai Ducks, Aneki Hamsters)
-K.K Slider's sister, who's in charge of half the radio songs in the game.


----------



## Koopa K (Oct 20, 2016)

I want more villager max (like 15 instead of 10), ability to make villagers permanent (make them part of the city counsel or something) and house zoning. Also more villager dialogue, villigers suggest at least one-two PWPs each day, and more pattern space.


----------



## KingKyle (Oct 20, 2016)

More villagers in a town, more space in the town, more shops, more villagers, more songs


----------



## Drew1234 (Oct 20, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> -K.K Slider's sister, who's in charge of half the radio songs in the game.



Yes, that'd be great, like Lottie is Lyle's niece.

I wanted Leif to have a wife and a child too. The wife could be named after a flower or something, she could offer services to your town like picking weeds or watering flowers. I thought that the child could be named Bud, he'd take flowers from you and make hybrids and rare plants and flowers for you for some bells and come back in a few days to see what he grew.

Kicks he's so lonely, and he didn't do much, why not make him more interactive. I'm not sure how.

And if the town tree comes back I'd love to see the option for different types of trees.

HHD introduced dessert areas, so maybe different types of towns would be neat. 

There's just so much they could do with this.
I always thought it would be cool to have other villagers (humans) walk around in the town too, but others might think that's dumb. I dunno just thought it would be more realistic instead of them hiding in doors.
Same goes with streetpass, having people you pass visit your town like Katie, and then they'd give you little presents from their travels, and a postcard with their dream address to visit their town.

Similarly, if it's so hard to get PWPs when we visit a town with them we could purchase the plans for a certain amount of bells.

Ugh and I'd love them to add giraffe villagers too, different types would be really neat.


----------



## Applez (Oct 20, 2016)

The only idea I have is the name.
Animal Crossing: Switch It Up


----------



## legendarysaiken (Oct 21, 2016)

Mine would be upgrades and redesigned features.

Upgrades:
Better lighting effects. More swimming activities, possibly boats for fishing. More customization for characters, better city area with much much more to do with shopping, activities.

Redesigns:
Upgrade that museum! Let's get more realistic fossils, throw some aliens into the exhibit. More artwork! 
House style, it's been the same since the GameCube, let's get a new way of the houses with more details, finer details.

That's just some things I hope to see. How about you?


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd like to see a bigger Main Street with a few more buildings and more activities, more design options like maybe some of the features and items from HHD included. I'd also like to have set villager house placements and more slots for patterns per human.

More holidays would be great as well and different terrains for houses, and allowing PWP placement on the beach.


----------



## Locket (Oct 21, 2016)

I think having a create your own map thing. Now, this is only an option, you can request 4 or 5 random ones or you can make your own


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 21, 2016)

^ The suggestions mentioned above + maybe for options for customisation, especially paths. It would be cool if you can have a transparent background/base to create textures during the seasonal changes so we don't have to keep editing the grass ._.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2016)

More dialogue, more personalities, bigger town etc etc


----------



## Eline (Oct 22, 2016)

A bigger town with more room for villagers! Maybe even a new personality type! 
I do hope the mayor thing stays, or at least the possibility to place PWPS anywhere. It'd be awesome if we'd get more PwP's which can be closer together and also can be turned. 

I'm NOT creative though, so I trust the developers of the new game to make something AMAZING <3


----------



## milkqueen (Oct 22, 2016)

I just want an easier way to get PWPs. Like, I would love to make a new town for this upcoming acnl update but the thought of having to farm PWPs again.. no thanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2016)

I would like:

- A map editor, where you can legally design your own map before town creation
- Biomes and biome choices (I would like to build a desert town)
- More major PWPs (including shops and restaurants you can run on your own)
- More minor PWPs (such as amusement park carousels and ferris wheels)
- separation of streetlights and benches from project directory, make them something you can place in town any time you like
- ability to choose custom hours for T&T Emporium and Re-Tail while having Beautiful Town ordinance
- holiday checklist
- ability to choose where your villagers live
- ACHHD's interior design mechanics
- more furniture series and themes
- new catalog features, such as sorting and filtering, grouping etc.

All of these are in my idea book linked to my sig, but under more detail. And there's more than this.


----------



## Soraru (Oct 24, 2016)

the ability to lock paths on the ground so you don't have to accidentally keep wiping it away when your trying to pick up an item. or at the very least make the option not the same button.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 24, 2016)

I'd love for when you are deciding where to put a public works project, you can zoom in and out of the map, and use the joystick to move it around the grid to put it exactly where you want. That would be cool!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 24, 2016)

better villager interaction features i guess? the rinse-and-repeat convos get really tedious and more 'activity' bc tbh they look pretty dead, all they ever do is walk around, carry some tools and sit on stumps lol


----------



## naelyn (Oct 31, 2016)

Definitely more pattern space.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 31, 2016)

Bigger towns, more PWPs, can have maximum of 14 villagers, ability to build houses on the beach itself, PwPs for the beach (such as beach umbrellas, volleyball nets, beach blankets) return of NES games, introduction of SNES and GBA games, return of morning aerobics and Sports Day, able to play games with villagers besides just Hide-n-Seek, such as swim races, Tag, beach ball toss

And please, let there be Bat villagers! And new personality of Spooky! They act like mad little scientists and are a little on the evil side


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 31, 2016)

How about an MP3 in your bag so you can listen to K.K Slider music OUTSIDE your house!?


----------



## MopyDream44 (Nov 1, 2016)

I would like to see a game that essentially combines Animal Crossing: New Leaf and Happy Home Designer with more content of course. I like the idea of having different roles for every resident (Mayor, Interior Designer, Landscaper and so on). I feel it would be a missed opportunity to not work a lot of the decorating mechanics into the next release. Being able to control where villagers houses go and having the ability to decorate villagers homes like you do in HHD would be amazing. Other than that I would just love a lot of new content like the following: flowers, furniture, villagers, island games, fish, bugs, insects, fashion, shops, PWPs, and more. I would also like to see some new major element introduced, though I don't have any ideas off of the top of my head.


----------

